

Ask HN: Home office advice. - zerohp

In a few weeks I start my first job as a full time telecommuter.  In preparation I'm moving to a new home with an extra bedroom so I can separate my work area from other personal space.<p>Does anyone have other suggestions for finding maximum productivity and focus while working from home?
======
swombat
The most important productivity tool at home: a closed door. Make it clear to
your family/flatmates that when you're working, you're working, and that non-
urgent interruptions are not appreciated. Otherwise your productivity will go
down the crapper.

Also, treat work-time as you would if you were at work. I.e., don't do
household chores during work hours.

~~~
ra
Also, keep a record of your work environment and your productivity, try to
identify associations, good or bad between the environment and your
concentration.

I made a list of things that help me concentrate that I can pull out when I'm
having trouble concentrating.

For example certain types of music help me immerse; having a clean
(uncluttered) desk helps me.

Before lunch is better than after lunch, etc.

Remember your home office is not your office, and you will have to be
disciplined to stay productive in the long term.

------
paulcarey
I think you've already done the most important thing you could by creating a
separate room that delineates home life from office life.

The biggest distraction I've found while working with a remote team is dealing
with IM. In practice I've found this can be more distracting than low level
banter in the office - you can tune out to this, and it's always obvious if a
message is directed at you. Not so with group IM, where unread messages may or
may not be directed at you. In short, and assuming your colleagues are happy
with it, I recommend going 'Do not disturb' for a few hours every day while
you focus on work without distraction.

------
brudgers
> _"Does anyone have other suggestions for finding maximum productivity and
> focus while working from home?"_

Realize that working from home may not be for you.

For example if your peak productivity time is between 4pm and 8pm and staying
late at the office was a strategy you used before telecommuting, that's not
going to be effective if you are working from home and have a family.

Some people cannot work when there are dirty dishes in the sink or the dogs
want a walk or the front door needs a coat of paint.

------
proexploit
Keep the room tidy. Think of it as business-only when you walk through the
door. If it's within your means, use an entirely different computer to read
HN, news sites etc (or LeechBlock). Hang a couple motivational quotes.

